# [Aporte] Fuente regulada HV como para equipos valvulares



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2019)

Me encontré en una revista un interesante agregado como para un valvular, una fuente regulada estabilizada en base a un MOSFET de potencia y alta tensión con unas características muy interesantes, dignas de ser agregadas a un próximo proyecto.





​Espero que NO sea necesario aclarar que la fuente de tensión alterna en serie con la de contínua que aparece en la simulación fue colocada allí para comprobar el nivel de rechazo a la alterna 

*OJO al piojo*, el MOSFET es bastante específico y *NO *puede ser reemplazado por "Cualquier cosa"


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 27, 2019)

Simple y muy efectiva.

Un pequeño truquito: si se intercambian las posiciones de C1 y C2, se ganan entre unos 5 a 6 dB adicionales de atenuación de ripple en la banda de audio.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Simple y muy efectiva.
> 
> Un pequeño truquito: si se intercambian las posiciones de C1 y C2, se ganan entre unos 5 a 6 dB de atenuación de ripple en la banda de audio.


Sip, lo comprobé en la simulación, pero preferí respetar el diagrama original.


----------

